# UK, Apprentices Indentured in Merchant Navy, 1824-1910



## Ron Stringer

Ancestry (a paid subscription service) has added a new collection of records that may interest those searching for ancestors/relatives who may have sailed as apprentices in the British Merchant Navy in the period between 1824 and 1910. This collection contains lists of young men who were indentured to merchant navy ships between the years 1824 and 1910. They include details such as name, age and date at registration or indenture, vessel, port of registry, and birth year and place.


----------



## signalman

i've just tried it Ron, but can't find it on Ancestry.co.uk.
Can you help?


----------



## Ron Stringer

signalman said:


> i've just tried it Ron, but can't find it on Ancestry.co.uk.
> Can you help?


I clicked on the "SEE ALL NEW RECORDS" button (top, centre of the 'Home' page) and link to the list of apprentices was second down the list of new collections added to Ancestry. Just checked and it is still there.

ps For the older members, a link to some 220,149 photos of UK, City, Town and Village Photos, 1857-2005 was added on 11 August. Fascinating scenes that even I, a relative youngster, can recognise from the past century.


----------



## signalman

Got it. Many thanks Ron.


----------



## Roger Griffiths

Ron Stringer said:


> Ancestry (a paid subscription service) has added a new collection of records that may interest those searching for ancestors/relatives who may have sailed as apprentices in the British Merchant Navy in the period between 1824 and 1910. This collection contains lists of young men who were indentured to merchant navy ships between the years 1824 and 1910. They include details such as name, age and date at registration or indenture, vessel, port of registry, and birth year and place.


Thanks for the heads up Ron,

regards
Roger


----------

